# How many ounces of payload may a healthy white homing pigeon carry?



## kschaef65 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone ever tried attaching a small container, camera or anything to the ankle of one of their good flying birds? I could always try a few different light objects from a close safe distance to see how it goes. I thought maybe someone would have already tried this and would have some insight.

I would be thinking of this for white homing pigeons.

Kevin


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kschaef65 said:


> Anyone ever tried attaching a small container, camera or anything to the ankle of one of their good flying birds? I could always try a few different light objects from a close safe distance to see how it goes. I thought maybe someone would have already tried this and would have some insight.
> 
> I would be thinking of this for white homing pigeons.
> 
> Kevin


 Yes. Check the historical records of the various pigeon corps from countries throughout the world. They used pigeons to carry messages, take pictures etc.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

A good healthy bird should be able to carry .5 lb up to 400 miles, but only if he is try to impress a female. How heavey is a note?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

GEMcC5150 said:


> A good healthy bird should be able to carry .5 lb up to 400 miles, but only if he is try to impress a female. How heavey is a note?


 Half a pound 400 miles ?!?  I think not.


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> A good healthy bird should be able to carry .5 lb up to 400 miles, but only if he is try to impress a female. How heavey is a note?


seems a bit far fetched???


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Come on now here in Mexico we send Cell Phone on the back of our birds. That the only way we can reach a tower. 400 miles is a short trip for a good bird and if he can't that .5 pounds he not much of a flyer.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Come on now here in Mexico we send Cell Phone on the back of our birds. That the only way we can reach a tower. 400 miles is a short trip for a good bird and if he can't that .5 pounds he not much of a flyer.


 You should send a bird or two next year to one of our One Loft events. If your birds are zipping along a 400 mile trip carrying a cell phone, then just imagine how fast those little buggers will go minus the extra weight of a cell phone.  Just don't send any of your cell phone birds to any events I will be sending birds to.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You should send a bird or two next year to one of our One Loft events. If your birds are zipping along a 400 mile trip carrying a cell phone, then just imagine how fast those little buggers will go minus the extra weight of a cell phone.  Just don't send any of your cell phone birds to any events I will be sending birds to.


That a thought I will have to see if I can get them a Green Card as we would not want any winners to be deported. It hard to get bird back into the States unless I can program to just fly on over to your loft. Please send me the GPS Direction and I ask any of the group if they want to head north.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> That a thought I will have to see if I can get them a Green Card as we would not want any winners to be deported. It hard to get bird back into the States unless I can program to just fly on over to your loft. Please send me the GPS Direction and I ask any of the group if they want to head north.


Just give SFL their mobile no's & he can call them direct lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I would hope no one would use the innocent animal to do something against the law or help those who do. link
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2009417088_pigeonphone04.html


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You should send a bird or two next year to one of our One Loft events. If your birds are zipping along a 400 mile trip carrying a cell phone, then just imagine how fast those little buggers will go minus the extra weight of a cell phone.  Just don't send any of your cell phone birds to any events I will be sending birds to.


 I want to apologize for my response. My thinly veiled sarcasm in order to communicate disapproval, perhaps could have been addressed more appropriately. I came to this conclusion after thinking about it for some time. Sometimes I simply open my mouth and shove a foot in. Sometimes I shoot from the hip. I am simply disappointed with my response.

I have agonized for years, should I attach a GPS device to my racers to track their way home ? Is it humane to do it for 20 miles ? 80 miles ? Does it serve a purpose other then my own amusement ? I have yet to decide it is humane. Let alone at what distance. There is a part of me, that would be very offended if one were to try sending a cell phone. 

And as a moderator, I think the subject is one I could comfortable argue that it is a cruel action to put a cell phone on a pigeon and release from any distance, much less then 400 miles. 

A pigeon fancier who would do such a thing, unless as a last resort to try to save a human life, would be no friend of mine. And I will not hesitate to close this thread, if discussions violate rules of this forum. Maybe it should be already.

Pigeons serving man as in early days of communication, or in countries today where cell towers are down and electronic access to the web is unavailable, have played valuable roles saving lives and serving communication needs. 

Any legitimate fancier, would oppose the idea, perhaps those transporting something other then a message, or a cell phone, but say "contraband", might be very interested in such things. As I would say, The Department of Homeland Security. Anyone in your club who suggests attempting such a thing, should be booted from their club, and report them to civil authorities. But, hey, that is me.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a video of a chap who strapped a spy camera on a homer!
Click the video to go to his page as he has more videos on it.

I also remember reading, a thread here I believe of a guy who strapped a altimeter on his Vienna high flyer and said it was still visible @ over 5000 feet


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

AZCorbin said:


> Here is a video of a chap who strapped a spy camera on a homer!
> Click the video to go to his page as he has more videos on it.
> 
> I also remember reading, a thread here I believe of a guy who strapped a altimeter on his Vienna high flyer and said it was still visible @ over 5000 feet


Well, that is way too cool !!!!!


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

This topic stuns me. Unbelieveable. I mean the negative applications, not the camera, notes, etc.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Well, that is way too cool !!!!!


I know right. I contacted him to get one of these but he said the company does not make this camera anymore and I am to lazy to the leg work myself...



cbx1013 said:


> This topic stuns me. Unbelieveable. I mean the negative applications, not the camera, notes, etc.


Here's one for you


----------

